
A Comprehensive Guide To Debugging Rails | Jack Kinsella – Analyst Berlin - delfuego
http://www.jackkinsella.ie/2014/06/06/a-comprehensive-guide-to-debugging-rails.html
======
delfuego
Although I think you have pointed out some spot on concepts in diagnosing
issues, I think the leading analogy is lacking. I don't think you can make
such a supposition that a musician without sight is incapable of producing the
music they desire. I'm sure you could come up with a much more appropriate
example without trampling on musicians without sight.

